# What's this??



## ed4copies (Dec 18, 2009)

Frequently, Dawn hands me blanks and says, "Turn this when you get a chance!!"

That used to mean "NOW",  but when we are not getting home until late night, it has come to mean, next weekend.

Well, this time the blank was all blue (a pretty, pearly blue), so I started quicker---looked interesting.  As the "wood" started to emerge, it REALLY looked interesting.  All I have been told is it came from Druid, did I like it??

Yeah, what's your opinion??


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Dec 18, 2009)

Pretty cool looking!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Dec 18, 2009)

*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Cholla Wood ?[/FONT]*


----------



## USAFVET98 (Dec 18, 2009)

Awesome! I want one of those blanks!


----------



## tim self (Dec 19, 2009)

I bet I didn't get that as a freebie!  Cool blank.


----------



## thewishman (Dec 19, 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## ldubia (Dec 19, 2009)

Now that is an awesome pen!  What is the blank called and where can I get some?!!  That would look great on a lot of styles.


----------



## toolcrazy (Dec 19, 2009)

I love it. 

I bet it would look really cool with a very bright acrylic.


----------



## RAdams (Dec 19, 2009)

Yup... Good ole walking stick cactus! I blew one out that was almost identicle to this one! Nice work!


----------



## jasontg99 (Dec 19, 2009)

Ed,

    If you two start stocking it, I will buy it.


----------



## workinforwood (Dec 19, 2009)

It looks great to me Ed.


----------



## WoodWizard (Dec 19, 2009)

Looks very interesting.....I will have to keep the "better half" away from this....")


----------



## mrburls (Dec 19, 2009)

Looks great Ed. Very nice design and scale for pen blanks. Bet that is going to be a big hit with pen turners. How does the wood portion turn? Did you finish with CA? 

Keith "mrburls"


----------



## Druid (Dec 19, 2009)

The pen looks great Ed, excellent turning. 

Roy, you win the prize behind door #1!!! :tongue:.... yes, it's a stabilized Cholla cactus wood. 

There are many challenges in casting this material and after 6 months of playing (R&D) I believe I've worked them all out. Next step is to produce dyed stabilized cholla cactus blanks. If there is enough interest I will make these available through http://www.exoticblanks.com/.


Thanks for posting & turning Ed and thanks all for the review comments.

A Merry Christmas & Happy New Year to All


----------



## jasontg99 (Dec 19, 2009)

Druid said:


> If there is enough interest I will make these available through http://www.exoticblanks.com/.


 
Interested!!!


----------



## alphageek (Dec 19, 2009)

I LOVE that one!!   However Druid, personally - I'd start by sticking with the natural wood, not dyed.   The acrylic filler will give the 'pop'.   I'm afraid that dying it will loose the "drama" of having the wood mixed with the acrylic.  (my 2 cents).


----------



## jasontg99 (Dec 19, 2009)

alphageek said:


> I'd start by sticking with the natural wood, not dyed.


 
I think it would depend on the color of the dye and the color of the resin.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Dec 19, 2009)

Jim my prize is the first avalible blanks for the Jr. series .....................right?:biggrin:




Druid said:


> The pen looks great Ed, excellent turning.
> 
> *Roy, you win the prize behind door #1!!! :tongue:.... yes, it's a stabilized Cholla cactus wood.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Druid (Dec 19, 2009)

alphageek said:


> I LOVE that one!! However Druid, personally - I'd start by sticking with the natural wood, not dyed. The acrylic filler will give the 'pop'. I'm afraid that dying it will loose the "drama" of having the wood mixed with the acrylic. (my 2 cents).


 
Good point Dean, that is the intent.  I'm experimenting with the dyed and if successful, will post a few sometime next year.


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 19, 2009)

mrburls said:


> Looks great Ed. Very nice design and scale for pen blanks. Bet that is going to be a big hit with pen turners. How does the wood portion turn? Did you finish with CA?
> 
> Keith "mrburls"


 

The blank was completely blue pearl resin, when I started, it had been tubed, so I just faced, mounted and said a little prayer (My normal approach to a new substance, "Gee God, if it's gonna blow up, make it go the other direction!!"--self-preservation move)

Druid's blanks turn easily (for me).  When I uncovered the "wood", I realized I should sharpen and take thinner cuts until I knew what I was turning.  But, there was no point at which it seemed "fragile".  Then, yes, I sanded to 800 grit and started a CA-BLO finish that works for me.  

I turn "unknown" material pretty often, since "Exotics" has started.  YOU will only see the ones I like.  If you send materials to Dawn that we are NOT inclined to use, I will not tell everyone I disliked it---- YOU may want to sell it, as is your perogative.  

IF you see it posted here-----I LIKED IT!!!   And, if Druid and Dawn can determine how to make everyone happy, we may have it on exotics.  But, right now, it is a pen for SOYP, NO sale intended-----yet.

Last point, Jim that pearl is very pretty.  I am inclined to agree with Dean-the wood color is GREAT in natural.  Now, if you NEED to dye it to make stabilizing easier, or to keep it from absorbing too much resin----you're the mixologist!!
This one is a pretty, only "somewhat wood" pen!!

Thanks to everyone for the comments, so far.


----------



## snyiper (Dec 19, 2009)

Yea I like that blank as well and see a great bunch of possibilities with it..


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 19, 2009)

As I understand it, it will pretty much HAVE to be tubed and cast.   So, if you have suggestions, you may want to post them here, as it is unlikely Jim will offer it as wood for you to play with.

His PEARL is great!!


----------



## redfishsc (Dec 19, 2009)

I've been out of the IAP loop for a while since I've been stacked up to my nostrils in grad work, but man Ed I gotta tell you, I'm glad I stopped by in time to see this one!!!!

Very, very nice work!!!


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Dec 20, 2009)

Nice


----------



## David Keller (Dec 20, 2009)

I've played with this stuff before.  I don't do casting, but I used African Blackwood sanding dust to fill the holes and CA glue.  Pretty time consuming, but it makes for a great contrast.  I glued the tubes in first, then filled the holes with CA/sawdust.

The cholla is a fairly soft wood, and these pens feel great after they've been used for a while.  Looking forward to seeing the offerings available by casting.


----------



## Ligget (Dec 20, 2009)

Cool blank!


----------



## broitblat (Dec 20, 2009)

I really like the way that turned out!

  -Barry


----------



## bitshird (Dec 20, 2009)

Pretty Pen Ed, it does look like Cholla wood is it??


----------



## RyanNJ (Mar 10, 2010)

Awesome amazing pen


----------

